# Wireless USB adapter for Vista



## rwbrostrom (Mar 20, 2007)

I purchased a Computer with Windows VISTA. Trying to install a Linksys WUSB54GC adapter for internet connection. The adapter has a VISTA driver that I have downloaded to my C drive. I initially installed the adapter using the driver (XP) from the CD that came with the adapter. The adapter worked and I was able to access the internet. When I tried to update the driver to the VISTA version, I got a message that I had to remove old driver before installing new driver. I did, but the new driver won't install - Infact when I saved the driver to my c driver and tried to install it, it said it was a zip file and unzipped to the linksys driver file. Now I can't even reinstall the XP driver. 

Where did I go wrong.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Trusted that vista would work.

Not your fault - but vista is very new, and M$ has screwed things up with everyone - making driver development several times harder than those made for XP. This is their DRM crap causing problems for both hardware and software.

Try this:
1 - remove the wireless device.
2 - uninstall ANY linksys drivers (vista/xp) anything.
3 - reboot and try again.

In WIN98 days - easy fix was reboot in SAFE MODE - remove device from device manager and it would have to redetected it again.

What does it SAY/do when you try to re-install?


----------



## rwbrostrom (Mar 20, 2007)

It shows that the adapter has been removed. Then I reboot and reinstall. When it tells me to connect the adapter to the USB port a message pops up saying that Windows does not recognize the device.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

contact the manufacture of the device... they are your best bet.


----------

